# New poster, long time lurker



## europas_ocean (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello, fellow dp/dr sufferers and others,

I live in the Central US at present. I've had chronic dp/dr for nearly 17 years now. It seems so unbelievable. What's even more unbelievable, is that I gradually came to a point in my life that dp/dr wasn't so difficult to live with any more. I still have moments, however, and I still feel I'm not the person I once was. But, I have been able to cope. I have a bachelor's degree in biology and medical technology. I went to graduate school for a while, but had some difficulties (some dp/dr related). I now work in a hospital laboratory. I have a beautiful daughter (she's 9, almost 10). She is probably my main stabilizing force in this universe of ours.

Focusing on classes and career really helped me deal with dp/dr on a day to day basis. I think partly, because it was something I was planning on doing before dp/dr hit me with full force.

I've also found new direction, writing science fiction. This is another topic in and of itself.

It's nice to be in the presence of others whoknow the pain and sorrow. We can take some comfort in the fact that we are not alone.

You are not alone!


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello there


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hello and welcome europas _ocean.

3098


----------



## europas_ocean (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome. Been a way for a while.


----------

